

Show HN: Magpie – A Github project management app using Google App Script - hliyan
http://hliyan.github.io/magpie

======
hliyan
Author here. All feedback welcome (including negative). Although there may be
bit of a lull in replies because of my timezone. Google App Script developers
might find this bit interesting:
[http://hliyan.github.io/magpie/#develop](http://hliyan.github.io/magpie/#develop)

